# Meet the Psycho!!!



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Everyone like to introduce

*Psycho Sivvy*

She's my new little Lowchen, she arrives in about 2-3wks...











Shhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

dawwww, aint she gorgeous. 

Whos the breeder, and stop using my name :banghead:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She Is Adorable! I Think I Recall Seeing Sivaro Post Those Puppy Pics At About 3 Days Old. Lol 

She Is A Looker!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

yes indeed she is 

I cannot wait for her to come here, I've been waiting before she was even a twinkle her parents eyes lol

and I still can't believe it, that she'll be be here in about 2-3wks


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes you were waiting since the sire and dam were here. Every day saying, is she in season yet, is she in season yet :doh:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, Lelune got the puppy out of Sivaro's Lowchen litter that I
liked...we have good taste. 

She is beautiful!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup, he is a thief :shot:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

thats reminds me has Trixie come into season yet.. huh... huh... PMSL!!!

I iz not a thief i is :loco:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> thats reminds me has Trixie come into season yet.. huh... huh... PMSL!!!
> 
> I iz not a thief i is :loco:


No I plugged her up :bootyshake:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

actually i think shrek did ound:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> actually i think shrek did ound:


:jaw:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

pull that Jaw up youi know its the truth ound:

anyway heres some pics


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> [/IMG]


What a ***y bumbum ound:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Oi bumbum's Cath's dog hahahahaha


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ound:


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

My Psycho is home here with me now


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She is soo pretty. She looks like she has a strong rear and moves great already. Congrats on such a pretty girl...both breeder and new owner.


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Secreto  she is a lovely mover too...


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, she is adorable!

Lowchens


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh what a cute puppy! 

I have never even seen one in person but she looks great! I don't think there are many Lowchen breeders in the US...at least not around my area that I know of! They are cute little things though! 

Looks like she is HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Sivv won Baby Puppy In Show on New Eve and and New Years day goy Baby puppy in group


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Lelune said:


> Sivv won Baby Puppy In Show on New Eve and and New Years day goy Baby puppy in group


Thats great! How wonderful!!!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats Lelune. She is gorgeous. Baby Puppy in Group WOW, bet you were so proud, that's a great achievement and bodes well for her show career.


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks it was a great night for us, hopefully we can keep up the winning streak 

:bootyshake: :bootyshake:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats! How great for such a young puppy to take group, I would be THRILLED! I don't know much about showing but I know that says a lot!

Hope we get to see some pics!


----------

